# Here's My Rsume For Employers



## Carlwayne35 (Jun 22, 2014)

Carl W. LeBeauf, Jr   NRCCS                    Home phone (757)838-3463                           Cell Phone (757)504-5962
630	Redheart Drive Hampton, VA 23666                                                                                       carlwayne1976@yahoo.com


Qualification
 Electronic Filing                                                             Microsoft Word                                                     Medical Terminology
 Reading Encounter Forms                                           Microsoft Excel                                                       Medical Insurance
Filling out UB-04 or CMS-1500                                   Microsoft Power point                                            ICD-9-CM & CPT
 HIPAA Rules Regulations                                            Medical Software                                    Medicaid &Medicare Regulations

Experience
	Eight months of experience of Medical Software is where I can schedule appointments for the doctors. I also can know how to put in new patience?s in the computer as well creating a case for them enter there transaction into the computer and collect a there copayment and key it in the computer.  I know how to add insurance companies, ICD-9 codes, CPT codes and the allowed amounts the insurance companies are willing to pay. And also I can create a claim send the claim and I can do R/A?s.
	Eight months experience in doing Medicaid & Medicare regulation and all the private insurance companies as well. I am also HIPAA certified and a National Register Certified Coding Specialist I am a member of American Academy of Professional Coders. I am proficiency in using International Classification of Disease 9th Revision Clinical Modification & Current Procedural Terminology.

	Eight months of experience with Microsoft Word, Excel, Power Point. With word I can write the appeals on a nice letter that I can create or send a letter to a patience that is behind on payments. With Excel I can print out an end of the report to show what the office as made and who is behind. For Power point I can make a presentation to show you why we should apply to join an insurance company that you may not be a part of.

Education
Centura College                                                                                                                            September-2013-May-2014
		For my certification in Billing and Coding now I am a National Register Certified Coding Specialist


----------



## twizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Carlwayne35 said:


> Carl W. LeBeauf, Jr   NRCCS                    Home phone (757)838-3463                           Cell Phone (757)504-5962
> 630	Redheart Drive Hampton, VA 23666                                                                                       carlwayne1976@yahoo.com
> 
> 
> ...



Please get someone to proofread your resume. It contains a lot of basic grammatical/spelling errors.
Don't forget, if you need to communicate with your providers(which you will), they will be unhappy when they see these kind of errors.
You cannot submit this as it stands. If you want a coding job(are you certified as I've no idea what a National Register Certified Coding Specialist is?) then I would get an accredited certification and a grammatically-correct resume before applying for anything.
Prospective employers have a huge number of employees to choose from. You have to stand out from the crowd for the right reasons.


----------

